# Blood trail?



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2008)

I found this suspicious lookin` blood trail, and I`m kinda wonderin` what might be the story behind it, and what kind of varmint might be at the end of it..................


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 6, 2008)

Oh no that looks like human blood!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 6, 2008)

So how many stitches did it take? Obsidian or flint?


----------



## KDarsey (May 6, 2008)

Is that Delton's porch?


----------



## dawg2 (May 6, 2008)

Green glass blood


----------



## bam_bam (May 6, 2008)

I hate it when that happens....


----------



## Queegua (May 6, 2008)

That dang Obsidian is Sharp ain't it? Careful with yer napping....


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

KDarsey said:
			
		

> Is that Delton's front porch?



Yes that's my porch...  



			
				dawg2 said:
			
		

> Green glass blood


 Nope... obsidian. 



			
				bam bam said:
			
		

> I hate when that happens..



Yeah, me too!   



			
				Muddyfoots said:
			
		

> So how many stitches did it take?  Obsidian or flint?



Could have used about 2 stitches.. But I'm a man, let it heal on it's own! 

Obsidian flake, to the BONE!  We had to dig it out of my finger! 

But, I will survive... And like me and Nick were talking about.. We gotta be idiots, who would go into something KNOWING you're going to bleed... and then go back and do it all again! 





			
				Queegua said:
			
		

> That dang Obsidian is Sharp ain't it?


  Very sharp.. The only thing that stopped it was the bone!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2008)

Handgunner said:
			
		

> Obsidian flake, to the BONE!  We had to dig it out of my finger!



That`s the most fun I`ve had in years!!!


----------



## KDarsey (May 6, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s the most fun I`ve had in years!!!



What, watchin' Delt bleed out?...


----------



## 4wheeling4life (May 6, 2008)

wounds heal... chicks dig scares


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 6, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> What, watchin' Delt bleed out?...


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what he enjoyed more.. watching me bleed, or trying to dig it out! 

Here is the point that started it all.  It started out as a slab, with Nick showing me how to work off a square side, and then onto how to maintain center, and push flakes across the stone... not into your finger..  

Notice the bandaid.. that's the finger that bled so profusely.. ..


----------



## KDarsey (May 6, 2008)

Band-aide is a little crooked....

 Oh, but those points DO look good!


----------



## secondseason (May 6, 2008)

Looks great....always better when you shape something with blood, sweat and tears.....

Be careful!!


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

secondseason said:


> Looks great....always better when you shape something with blood, sweat and tears.....
> 
> Be careful!!


There were definitely some blood and sweat... but I don't cry..

























At least not when another grown man is around!


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> Band-aide is a little crooked....
> 
> Oh, but those points DO look good!


 I had to turn it sideways to cover the whole incision... 

I liked to have lost an arm in this whole ordeal!


----------



## secondseason (May 6, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> There were definitely some blood and sweat... but I don't cry..
> At least not when another grown man is around!




Oh ok!!  

Macho Macho Man.....


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

secondseason said:


> Oh ok!!
> 
> Macho Macho Man.....




Thanks, now that song is gonna be stuck in my head all day!


----------



## Nugefan (May 6, 2008)

Dude , nice blood trail ....


now Delton you know every good knapper keeps some super glue in his bag ....

Oh and nice point ....


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> Dude , nice blood trail ....
> 
> 
> now Delton you know every good knapper keeps some super glue in his bag ....
> ...


You can't super glue an arm back on! 

If we couldn't have gotten the bleeding stopped, super glue was the next step... 

Oh, I got more bandaids in my knappin' box than I do tools!


----------



## KDarsey (May 6, 2008)

Delt, now tell the truth, what did Nic _really_ say or do when that happened?


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> Delt, now tell the truth, what did Nic _really_ say or do when that happened?


 

Honestly, as soon as it happened, I laid my palm pad and pressure flaker down, and said "ooooop, there it is.. we got blood"

In Nicks exact words "Yeah D, that's a good'un... I can still see the flake in there... nice!"   

He was just as proud of it as I was.. 

In trying to get it out, he said "got any tweezers?"... which I do, but didn't know where they were at....

So he said "Maybe I can scrape it out with another flake... hold still"....

By then the blood was pouring pretty good... "hold still, I can't see it"... 

So, we went into the kitchen and started running water over it to keep it clean enough to see what to do.... I started fiddling with it and eventually worked it out of my finger... and then proceeded applying pressure with a paper towel.

After soaking through about 4 of them, the bleeding stopped... poured some peroxide on it, and then the band-aid.. that's crooked.


----------



## rip18 (May 6, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> I'm not sure what he enjoyed more.. watching me bleed, or trying to dig it out! :




That's EASY!  Of course he enjoyed trying to dig it out more...


----------



## Handgunner (May 6, 2008)

rip18 said:


> That's EASY!  Of course he enjoyed trying to dig it out more...


"It's only pain, D"...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2008)

I LOVE diggin` foreign objects outa poor individuals!! I was reasonable sure that given enough time, I coulda got that flake outa there without doin` a lot more damage. Problem was, I was havin` to just stab around for it, since the blood was pourin` so bad. Kinda like muddin` fish in a pond.


----------



## bam_bam (May 6, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I LOVE diggin` foreign objects outa poor individuals!! I was reasonable sure that given enough time, I coulda got that flake outa there without doin` a lot more damage. Problem was, I was havin` to just stab around for it, since the blood was pourin` so bad. Kinda like muddin` fish in a pond.


----------



## Queegua (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2008)

For those of you doubting the severity of my cut.. apparently, I didn't get all the flake out, so spent most of the night with an exacto knife, peroxide and my buddy Jack Daniels...

I think I got it all out now...


----------



## KDarsey (May 7, 2008)

How's poor ol' Jack this morning?
    Feelin' empty and used?


----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> How's poor ol' Jack this morning?
> Feelin' empty and used?


 Yeah.. he's not speakin' to me..


----------



## Al33 (May 7, 2008)

Delton, I told you two not to be doin' no blood lettin'. Dang kids, just won't listen.

Hope you got all of it out bro and that you heal up real quick like.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 7, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I LOVE diggin` foreign objects outa poor individuals!! I was reasonable sure that given enough time, I coulda got that flake outa there without doin` a lot more damage. Problem was, I was havin` to just stab around for it, since the blood was pourin` so bad. Kinda like muddin` fish in a pond.



And you wonder why your Doctor business has no return customers


----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2008)

Al33 said:


> Delton, I told you two not to be doin' no blood lettin'. Dang kids, just won't listen.
> 
> Hope you got all of it out bro and that you heal up real quick like.


Thanks Al,

Same thing my mom said when I was a kid... "You don't listen!"...

Ok, she still says that to this day... but.. 

I'm healing up fine... hardly know it's there now.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 7, 2008)

Keroseen!!!! With those gravatational blood drops you needed some keroseen and then there would be no need for that peroxide stuff. Use the good stuff next time....Be a real man...  I know that hurt and I could have told you before you started.....It was going to leave a mark...... Tim


----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2008)

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> Keroseen!!!! With those gravatational blood drops you needed some keroseen and then there would be no need for that peroxide stuff. Use the good stuff next time....Be a real man...  I know that hurt and I could have told you before you started.....It was going to leave a mark...... Tim




Kerosene huh?  And right after I apply it... light it up.. right?  Go ahead and cauterize it to stop the bleeding? 

I mean, if I'm going to be a man, I want to do it RIGHT!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2008)

Do I need to go back with cuttin` implements, and do some more diggin`???


----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Do I need to go back with cuttin` implements, and do some more diggin`???


Naw, I got the whole finger removed.  It was easier to do that than dig any more.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 7, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Naw, I got the whole finger removed.  It was easier to do that than dig any more.




Kerosene would have kept the finger and made you more of a man.....

Kind of like drawing a line in the dirt and saying I dare you.....

I have been cutt on more than enough here lately....Nic would have love to cutt on me. Lot softer hands than yours...


----------



## schleylures (May 7, 2008)

[ooks like the man cave at my house


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

To the  top!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> To the  top!!!!!


----------

